# Hi I'm new!



## -Hug-

Hello everyone. I'm currently TTC no. 2 and hoping for a summer 2010 baby! Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Dinoslass

Hello and welcome!


----------



## -Hug-

Thanks!


----------



## honey08

:hi:


----------



## majm1241

Hi! I am April and in the same boat! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## dizzyspells

Welcome to BnB!x


----------



## hancake100

Hello :hi:
Welcome to BnB and good luck TTC :hugs: xxx


----------



## hancake100

Hello :hi:
Welcome to BnB and good luck TTC :hugs: xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

https://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae306/xoButterfly25/BabyandBump.gif​


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hello and Welcome! :wave:


----------



## -Hug-

thanks!


----------



## pinkflamingo

welcome and good luck ttc!

x


----------



## Baby Backpack

Hi - I'm new to the forum, already feel like I know many of you :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## bloodbinds

Welcome  x and good luck!


----------



## v2007

Welcome

:hi:

V xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi :hi: welcome to bnb xxx


----------



## lucy_x

:hi:Welcome to BnB


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## odd_socks

*hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'n'B :D
Good luck TTCing
xxxx


----------



## Edgewood222

Welcome :D


----------



## Lil miss

Hello, I'm new too


----------



## Heidi

welcome! good luck TTC :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------

